# 2010 hydraluic leak



## bobt (Jul 5, 2011)

i have a 2010 diesel that has a hydraluic oil leak below the operator deck but above the actual pump. i had a broken flair end on a steering line going into steering column last fall and repaired that. then a few hours of use later a new leak appeared and i cannot seem to find the source. are there o-rings or seals between the pump and transmission housing? have not pulled operator station floor to see if there are fittings or unions there? any ideas?


----------

